# Page not loading correctly



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ever since the latest upgrade UKM doesn't load correctly.

Sometimes half the page is missing so I can't scroll down to the bottom

Using latest FireFox


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

xpower said:


> Ever since the latest upgrade UKM doesn't load correctly.
> 
> Sometimes half the page is missing so I can't scroll down to the bottom
> 
> Using latest FireFox


mine has done that a bit actually too but I thought it was me...being a numbnut on the technical front...lol....


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

@Lorian


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm still getting this.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

xpower said:


> I'm still getting this.


"Thank you for your enquiry. You've reached lorians in tray

Your issue is very important to us!

If you know your parties extension, please enter it now, or choose from one of the following 5 options:

For UKM clothing, press 1

For useless advice, press 2

For prison, violence and roadman advice from felone, press 3

For sauces, press 4

For a white knight press 5

Or to reach an attendant (mod) , press 0

To hear these options again, press 7"


----------

